# 3 stage 420 cc troy bilt



## zx34 (Aug 15, 2019)

First time used the z fitting broke.
i installed a new cable with the Z fitting used today,changed gears a couple of times.
On inspection noticed the Z fitting showing fatigue and close to braking in the same place.
Has any one experienced this problem. Do all snowblowers use this type of connection?

thx


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Something improperly adjusted. Read owners manual for properly adjusting. Youtube is your friend.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Did you put this together, or your dealer assemble? What model is your's. I didn't know Troy Bilt had a 420cc 3 stage, I thought just the Artic Storm 2 stage had the 420cc.:icon-shrug:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome from the Burg '


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

zx34 said:


> First time used the z fitting broke.
> i installed a new cable with the Z fitting used today,changed gears a couple of times.
> On inspection noticed the Z fitting showing fatigue and close to braking in the same place.
> Has any one experienced this problem. Do all snowblowers use this type of connection?
> ...


To answer you question, no not all snowblowers use it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

It's an MTD thing...they break easily, but the good news is they are cheap to replace.


----------



## zx34 (Aug 15, 2019)

yep put together, seems to be poorly designed and engineered


----------



## zx34 (Aug 15, 2019)

go to know ,however would prefer not to replace after every use needs to re designed.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

zx34 said:


> yep put together, seems to be poorly designed and engineered



It is


----------

